# Oppo BDP-103 or something else??



## Frogman (Jul 24, 2014)

New construction HT with 11.2 wiring, but setup for 9.2 speaker system. I'm replacing my older components like my AVR Denon 3808CI (4520CI) and PS3 to be replaced with a OPPO. I'm told that this component is a very good selection for my new HT, I would like a dedicated Blu-ray player vice a PS4. I'm looking at the BDP-103 or 103D, what's the difference and is it worth the cost? What may be comparable to these units and why? I would like some input to help with what I should be looking for in a good Blu-ray player. Also, if I'm not providing the right input for you to help with your feedback. please let me know!


----------



## dan711 (Nov 10, 2009)

Frogman said:


> New construction HT with 11.2 wiring, but setup for 9.2 speaker system. I'm replacing my older components like my AVR Denon 3808CI (4520CI) and PS3 to be replaced with a OPPO. I'm told that this component is a very good selection for my new HT, I would like a dedicated Blu-ray player vice a PS4. I'm looking at the BDP-103 or 103D, what's the difference and is it worth the cost? What may be comparable to these units and why? I would like some input to help with what I should be looking for in a good Blu-ray player. Also, if I'm not providing the right input for you to help with your feedback. please let me know!


Just picked up the 103. I'm coming from the BPD-83, before that the 983 and before that the 970. I have never had one issue with any Oppo products I've owned. I purchased a Panny BDP a few years ago and got rid of it after 3-4 months due to non-stop freeze ups and constant firmware upgrades that were a pain.

If you are strictly looking for a unit to play blu-ray movies on then there are other players comparable to Oppo such as the Sony 790. I purchased the 103 because of the rock solid construction, great customer service zero issues I've had with past Oppo products and the ability to stream Netflix (overrated in IMO, though).

The 103D adds some video enhancements over the 103. Personally, I wasn't interested.


----------



## Frogman (Jul 24, 2014)

The Oppo 103 sounds like the unit I'm looking for, except it's only use for now is playing Blu-rays! Rural area so internet is shaky, so streaming is TBD.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

The Oppo is a benchmark product. That being said, I think we are on the cusp of another tier of tech (4K/& LG with 5K). So I don't know it I could justify the coin at this time.

The PS is also a great BR Player. Is it not doing an adequate job?


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

I replaced my PS3 with a BDP-95 for movies and music.

I agree with the high build quality and video performance previously mentioned, and sound quality is right up there, too. No off-the-shelf mass-market chipsets here. Oppo really knows how to pluck a sound-lover's heartstrings. Do some research, though. Not all of Oppo's models are tweaked for audiophile performance.

All around, differences between the 95 and the PS3 were not night-and-day, but even casual audience members noticed positive improvements.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I have had an Oppo since the 970 DVD player, I then went to the 83 and still have and I am happy


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

I have owned the 93 for a couple years and I have not had one problem. That being said, I would like to upgrade but will not until Oppo pops out with 2.0 HDMI ports


----------

